# tomcatUser zählen



## Spooky241243 (8. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mir eine JSp Seite bauen die die aktiven User anzeigt, also anzahl und mit IP wenn möglich, allerdings finde ich das Objekt nicht mit dem man auf den Tomcat zugreifen kann?! Kennt das einer von euch?

Grüße


Spooky


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2008)

manchmal bin ich froh, wenn jemand ohne Kenntnis nur an einem Computerprogramm rumschraubt und nicht an einem PKW
('wofür ist diese Schraube hier gut? ich werf die mal weg')


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> manchmal bin ich froh, wenn jemand ohne Kenntnis nur an einem Computerprogramm rumschraubt und nicht an einem PKW
> ('wofür ist diese Schraube hier gut? ich werf die mal weg')


Man sollte hoffen dass die SW nicht die Bremsalage in einem PKW steuert 

Spooky241243,

du könntest ja die Sessions zählen.


----------



## ms (8. Feb 2008)

Die Anzahl der aktiven Sessions könnte man über JMX abfragen.
Die IP-Adressen - soweit ich das jetzt richtig nachgelesen habe - sind nicht über JMX erreichbar.
Am einfachsten ist es wohl einen Filter zu bauen.

ms


----------

